# Some newbie advice



## RiverRat_82 (Nov 5, 2014)

My wife and I are headed down to Navarre tomorrow night for 5 days of R&R. We plan to spend the majority of our time around the water fishing. I've been reading a lot of posts on here and watching some youtube videos as well, but it still seems pretty intimidating. We are die hard fishermen, but growing up in the midwest this is a new ballgame for us. We've shipped down some of our medium-heavy bass rods and I've already picked up some silver/gold Johnson minnows, gulp shrimp, jig heads, a few bucktail style jigs and a silver rattle trap. 

Our game plan is to hit the Navarre beach first and then go from there. We aren't limited to Navarre, but will probably start there first since it's only a few blocks from where we're staying. I figure on doing my best to read the surf (still something I'm not too familiar with) and will start throwing around lures, probably bouncing a jig to start with. My wife is the sit and wait type so I'm sure I'll have some sort of bottom rig for her. 

Does this sound like a decent plan, or would our time be better spent in a different area, or using a different setup? We'd like to catch some redfish, bluefish, flounder or really any other specie that will put up a decent fight. Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance, 

Joe


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Maybe a couple useful links will help...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/tides-pompano-443953/?highlight=Surf+fishing

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/visiting-thanksgiving-435850/?highlight=Surf+fishing

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/first-shot-surf-fishing-tips-appreciated-413778/


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

It's a great area. I think you will like it and I've heard some really good pompano reports in the past week or two. Make sure her set ups are geared, one for redfish and one for pompano. 

I like the Johnson spoon idea as well. If you get tired of the beach fishing you can try the Intercoastal Waterway (ICW) just behind the island. Good for Reds, Speckled Trout and Flounder as well. 

Hope you have a good trip. You also have two top notch bait shops on the mainland, across the bridge. One just to the right and another down a bit to the left. 

Hope you have a good trip and catch a ton.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

drive west a few miles for very nice and deserted (this time of year) beaches.You will enjoy it whether you catch fish or not.


----------



## RiverRat_82 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thursday was pretty tough fishing the surf. We tried a few spots around Navarre and didn't have any luck. We hit Sikes bridge and picked up a few small fish which was rewarding since we didn't get skunked. Yesterday morning was slow, but things changed when I caught a bull red on a pompano rig. It was a GREAT battle, especially beings it was on my medium heavy bass rod. A few whiting around dark gave us some action too. Wife's birthday today so hopefully she can pick up a good one. Thanks for all the advice, we are having a blast!!!


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

-Hope you've enjoyed it.
-Happy birthday to your wife.
-Should you decide to return to our small corner of the world, live shrimp is like crack to pretty much everything around here that swims. Broxson's has the best per dozen price I've found and the folks there are great. On a side note, you can't swing a dead cat here in SRC without hitting a Broxson lol


----------



## Retro (Jan 16, 2014)

Wirelessly posted

Woo hoo! Fantastic fish. Welcome to Florida's best kept secret.


----------

